# Audi S3: Disable Artificial Engine Sound?



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

I have placed and cancelled my order for an S3 until the sport seats displayed both on the Audi USA website and in the 2015 Audi Sport Brochure become available (apparently some time early in the new year).

After taking the vehicle for a test drive recently, I was unable to disable the annoying artificial engine sound emitted in the "dynamic" mode after each aggressive gear shift.

Apparently by editing the engine sound option in the "individual" mode this can be eliminated. The setting choices for each option in the "individual" mode are: "comfort", "auto" and "dynamic". 

Setting all the options in the "individual" mode to "dynamic" and engine sound to "comfort" did not work.

Does anyone know how to disable this artificial engine sound?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> I have placed and cancelled my order for an S3 until the sport seats displayed both on the Audi USA website and in the 2015 Audi Sport Brochure become available (apparently some time early in the new year).
> 
> After taking the vehicle for a test drive recently, I was unable to disable the annoying artificial engine sound emitted in the "dynamic" mode after each aggressive gear shift.
> 
> ...


On my test drive, that did work. I was able to set individual mode to dynamic (Except engine sound, set that to comfort), and the engine quieted down a ton.

Now, I've been reading that that noise isn't all 'fake', there is a valve in the exhaust that opens too. Supposedly.

In any case, the mk7 GTI can disable the soundaktor through VCDS. It's worth a shot seeing if it'll work on the S3:
http://www.golfmk7.com/forums/showpost.php?p=32234&postcount=53


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's a valve, not a fake sound. Who do you think makes this car, BMW?!?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

JGreen76 said:


> It's a valve, not a fake sound. Who do you think makes this car, BMW?!?


I'm 99% sure there is SOME fake sound... they put the soundaktor in the S4/S5 even, so i'd be REALLY surprised if it isn't in the S3. It really is very convincing, they did it much smarter than companies that just use the radio to pump in canned sound through the speakers, but it's still (partially) fake. 

For example, this review calls out both the soundaktor and an exhaust flap:
http://www.pistonheads.com/roadtests/doc.asp?c=118&i=27507


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

JGreen76 said:


> It's a valve, not a fake sound. Who do you think makes this car, BMW?!?


It is absolutely fake, hence the software option to toggle "engine sound" in the MMI.

The "blap" sound after each shift never changes, it is always exactly the same (even when changing at a different RPM).

It is because it is artificial and fake (and not purely mechanical) that I want to disable it.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jpkeyzer said:


> It is absolutely fake, hence the software option to toggle "engine sound" in the MMI.
> 
> The "blap" sound after each shift never changes, it is always exactly the same (even when changing at a different RPM).
> 
> It is because it is artificial and fake (and not purely mechanical) that I want to disable it.


The software option can trigger a valve to open/close in the exhaust. That isn't hard. But yeah, I'll be looking at ways to disable the vibrator bolted to the firewall myself, so please report back if the VCDS change works.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

jpkeyzer said:


> It is absolutely fake, hence the software option to toggle "engine sound" in the MMI.
> 
> The "blap" sound after each shift never changes, it is always exactly the same (even when changing at a different RPM).
> 
> It is because it is artificial and fake (and not purely mechanical) that I want to disable it.



It opens a vent behind the firewall. Just cause you can control it doesn't mean that it's fake. It isn't fake. You are wrong buddy. If it were fake the sound would be coming through the audio speakers ala' BMW.


----------



## Jatmobil (Mar 11, 2002)

Tony_S3 said:


> It opens a vent behind the firewall. Just cause you can control it doesn't mean that it's fake. It isn't fake. You are wrong buddy. If it were fake the sound would be coming through the audio speakers ala' BMW.


Agreed! The system permits sound to enter the passenger compartment past the firewall via a vent, in dynamic mode! There may be a valve in the exhaust as well, not sure though, but the firewall vent is definitive! So no fake, all real!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

There isn't a vent in the firewall, there's a vibrator motor bolted to the firewall. Google "soundaktor" or "structure borne sound actuator". VWAG has been tossing it in lots of cars. It vibrates the firewall+windshield, treating them like a speaker diaphragm. So it sounds more real than speakers would. And it is VERY convincing. But it is still fake. I put up with it in my GLI because there's no 'safe' delete method. (I could unplug it, but that would leave the harness dangling and exposed to the elements, which I don't want to deal with.). On newer cars, it looks like it can be turned off via VCDS.


----------



## .:Ru4dubn¿ (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep, was an unplug and electrical tape up of the exposed connection on my MK6 R. I would imagine a similar if not the exact same thing for the S3, though a non-surgical (VCDS/settings) method would be preferable.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

araemo said:


> There isn't a vent in the firewall, there's a vibrator motor bolted to the firewall. Google "soundaktor" or "structure borne sound actuator". VWAG has been tossing it in lots of cars. It vibrates the firewall+windshield, treating them like a speaker diaphragm. So it sounds more real than speakers would. And it is VERY convincing. But it is still fake. I put up with it in my GLI because there's no 'safe' delete method. (I could unplug it, but that would leave the harness dangling and exposed to the elements, which I don't want to deal with.). On newer cars, it looks like it can be turned off via VCDS.


Interesting. Thank you. Is this the only difference between auto/comfort/dynamic exhaust profiles or is there also a mechanical difference?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

roblove said:


> Interesting. Thank you. Is this the only difference between auto/comfort/dynamic exhaust profiles or is there also a mechanical difference?


The reviews mention an exhaust flap as well. I haven't been under the car to validate that... But I doubt they're all wrong.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

araemo said:


> The reviews mention an exhaust flap as well. I haven't been under the car to validate that... But I doubt they're all wrong.


Yeah, I ask because it does feel like there is a more guttural sound from the rear of the car. Of course it is hard to pinpoint the source of bass tones but I asked because it does seem like there's a mechanical difference as well.

It also seems silly to activate the soundaktor in auto (the default) mode, but there's definitely a difference between all three of auto, comfort, and dynamic.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't let the soundaktor keep me from buying/enjoying the car. A good growl is a wonderful sound, and they fake it so well...


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

araemo said:


> I wouldn't let the soundaktor keep me from buying/enjoying the car. A good growl is a wonderful sound, and they fake it so well...


Oh, I'm a happy S3 owner and I love the sound.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Tony_S3 said:


> It opens a vent behind the firewall. Just cause you can control it doesn't mean that it's fake. It isn't fake. You are wrong buddy. If it were fake the sound would be coming through the audio speakers ala' BMW.


Please believe me, whatever the source (vibrator, speaker, etc) it is fake as it gets ... the "blap" sound after each shift never changes acoustically, it is always sounds exactly the same (even when shifting at a different RPM).

It was worse in the S4 loaner I drove recently (after breaking my TT-RS - so sad).


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

jpkeyzer said:


> Please believe me, whatever the source (vibrator, speaker, etc) it is fake as it gets ... the "blap" sound after each shift never changes acoustically, it is always sounds exactly the same (even when shifting at a different RPM).
> 
> It was worse in the S4 loaner I drove recently (after breaking my TT-RS - so sad).


Gotta be a way to disable it. That doesn't sound like anything that I would enjoy.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> Gotta be a way to disable it. That doesn't sound like anything that I would enjoy.


I believe Audi Drive Select in Individual Mode with Exhaust set to "comfort" disables the sound, whatever it is.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

roblove said:


> I believe Audi Drive Select in Individual Mode with Exhaust set to "comfort" disables the sound, whatever it is.


My concern is that closing the exhaust valve may have an effect on performance. I'd rather have the option to turn off the soundaktor, but leave the exhaust noise.

In both my test drives, I put engine noise to 'comfort', but I also felt like there was a little too little throttle response down low. Next time, (When they get a magride S3 in..), I'll try it with engine sound in 'dynamic'.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

araemo said:


> My concern is that closing the exhaust valve may have an effect on performance. I'd rather have the option to turn off the soundaktor, but leave the exhaust noise.
> 
> In both my test drives, I put engine noise to 'comfort', but I also felt like there was a little too little throttle response down low. Next time, (When they get a magride S3 in..), I'll try it with engine sound in 'dynamic'.


I drive mine daily. it has no effect.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

roblove said:


> I believe Audi Drive Select in Individual Mode with Exhaust set to "comfort" disables the sound, whatever it is.


Those are the exact settings I used in an attempt to disable the engine sound - unfortunately it did not work.

I set every setting in "Individual" mode to "Dynamic" except "Engine Sound" which was set to "Comfort".

Am I missing something?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Did you make sure to activate individual after you set individual?


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

araemo said:


> Did you make sure to activate individual after you set individual?


Yes - I double-checked that I had indeed selected "Individual" mode.


----------



## Kimba1145 (Aug 27, 2014)

I imagine the sound actuator is the same for s3 as it I'd for mk7 golf r. Check the Uk R forum where there are instructions for disconnecting the cable. Did this on my G7R and now I can hear the motor!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Kimba1145 said:


> I imagine the sound actuator is the same for s3 as it I'd for mk7 golf r. Check the Uk R forum where there are instructions for disconnecting the cable. Did this on my G7R and now I can hear the motor!


Kimba - I am not familiar with that forum - any chance you can provide a link?


----------



## Kimba1145 (Aug 27, 2014)

jpkeyzer said:


> Kimba - I am not familiar with that forum - any chance you can provide a link?



http://www.rforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4892#p184525

Try the above link. Rgds Noel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't mind the increased engine noise in dynamic? Isn't that somewhat the point? Whether it's completely "real" or not.. The exhaust flaps do open and create a sound difference as well.


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I agree, i think it is nice. I disabled the soundaktor on my mk6 gti because it was horrible. It had no awareness of what you were doing. For instance when just cruising, it would sound like a droning exhaust instead of just shutting off, it drove me nuts. I find none of those issue with the S3 fake sound or whatever it is. I never find it to drone or make weird rattling noises like my gti did, just a nice mean growl to accompany hard acceleration. How much of that is open exhaust baffles, and what part is "fake" I have no idea, but I like it.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

This is it on a Golf R. taken off VCDS when I coded it to 60% level for someone.

Address A9: Struct. Borne Sound (J869) Labels: 4H0-907-159.clb
Part No SW: 5G0 907 159 B HW: 4H0 907 159 A
Component: SAS-GEN 2 H07 0006 
Serial number: 131113202089
ASAM Dataset: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X 003010
ROD: EV_SoundActuaGen2AU64X.rod
VCID: 2D7FC4397C790B49F4D-8078


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

JGreen76 said:


> It's a valve, not a fake sound. Who do you think makes this car, BMW?!?


it's a speaker
it's not a valve
the speakers are in VW AUDI BMW PORSCHE, you name it.

here is a link showing you how I removed it on my golf R
but apparently, you don't need to go to these extremes on the S3, which would be GREAT!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5687958-Soundaktor-be-Gone-!/page5#post81974260


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Calling it a 'speaker' is over simplifying.. and there IS ALSO an exhaust valve in the S3. At least it isn't canned sound piped in through the sound system like some companies.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Kimba1145 said:


> http://www.rforum.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=4892#p184525
> 
> Try the above link. Rgds Noel
> 
> ...


Hahaha Noel. didn't realise you posted a few lines before mine. That was your car I was referring to.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

JGreen76 said:


> It's a valve, not a fake sound. Who do you think makes this car, BMW?!?


Hahaha… good one.


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

http://www.caranddriver.com/features/faking-it-engine-sound-enhancement-explained-tech-dept


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

s3u4ic said:


> http://www.caranddriver.com/features/faking-it-engine-sound-enhancement-explained-tech-dept


That's not very accurate. It is a bit like a speaker, but rather than being a small speaker... the part is just a vibrator motor like what's in a cell phone (but much bigger), bolted to the firewall. When it vibrates, it causes the whole firewall and windshield to vibrate and act as the speaker diaphragm, which is why it's so much more convincing than the ones piped in through the speaker systems. I think it's a part of why the cars with it have rattling issues when they get older, personally.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Whatever. It sounds good, if people want real sound buy a classic muscle car. You're doing it wrong by buying a 2.0 four cylinder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

